

First Annual GitHub Dodgeball Tournament - streeter
http://dodgeball.github.com/

======
imrehg
While I was reading the site I kept thinking, "dodgeball" must stand for
something else a cool name of a geek activity I don't know, and gotta be on a
computer, right? Right? (nope)

